# Accupuncture in Dublin



## bookworm97 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hiya ladies! 

This may be a little premature seeing as I haven't even had my consult yet with Sims, but anyhoo...... if DH and I decide to go with Sims, I will most likely be living in a hotel there for a month for the cycle since I'd be coming from Germany. I really would like to do accupuncture for this next cycle. Have any of you ladies had accupuncture with your IVF cycles? Any info on it? Also, does anyone know of where I could get accupuncture in Dublin while cycling? I know Sims has their Mind/Body Programme, does this include accupuncture? I know that's a lot of questions, but just curious about the whole accupuncture thing and IVF success. Thanks!


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi there
i started acu last year before my treatment( i was with sims) and well very long story short i found it worked wonders for me , 
combined with a few other things i now wont be needing any treatment as im 9 weeks pregnant ,
i attended a lady who has a clinic in dublin as her times suited me better and i cud get an app asap she specializes in fertility and has had some brill results ( myself included)  
the sims do have 2 or 3 they recommend but im not sure how long you would be waiting for an app if u would like the number or link for the lady just mail me


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi kitty,

if possible could you please send me the link for the lady acupuncturist as i am living in dublin and would love to go to someone highly recommended...

massive congrats on your bfp... 

lisa xx


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi bitsy teeny weeny just seen ur post ill pm it to u


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks so much...received and already looking forward to getting started with sabine 

massive congrats again and i hope you pregnancy is going well for you xxxx


----------

